# NewBee



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Doug! I have a few pictures of what you are getting into at http://americasbeekeeper.org/Gallery.htm
www.americasbeekeeper.com/2010_Gallery.htm
http://www.americasbeekeeper.com/USFBG_2010_Gallery.htm
http://www.americasbeekeeper.org/USFBG_2011_Gallery.htm


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dirtdigger said:


> Any input from you all would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to beesource. What would you like to know?


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Doug,
See you there! It's a good school. There will likely be about 500 people there. There will also be representatives of all the major bee supply companies there, so bring lots of cash! The IBA also has nice logo clothing. An "Indiana Beekeeper" baseball cap is a good conversation starter in a lot local grocery stores.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome! Indiana is a good place to have bees. Enjoy the bee school and make some good friends with your bee buddies there.


----------



## dirtdigger (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks to all that responded to my new post. Hope to be on here for quite some time. Looking forward to getting into beekeeping. Will be picking you alls brains for awhile.


----------



## dirtdigger (Jan 30, 2011)

Americas Beekeeper:

Thanks for the photos and info. Went to your website. Lots of great info there for me. Will keep that on my favorites for future reference.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hello dirtdigger and welcome to Beesource.


----------



## dirtdigger (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks dragonfly. Looking forward to being on the forum and learning all I can about beekeeping.


----------

